# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Laptop Bag Shopping!

## daynah

I dispise those ugly black "default" bags that everyone has their laptops in. What kind of bag do you have your laptop in? Is it girlie?

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/gener...oid=114390&c=1  I have the one that the model is using. It's not showing up on the real shopping page but whatever. Inside that is a really slim and slick case (but not quite a sleeve) that's in kind of a grey tone that I carry my bag to work and places were neon colors might not go over well.  :Smile: 

I'm looking for a change. What do you girlies use?

----------


## Pikestaff

Just the ugly black default bag  :Wink:

----------


## daynah

I use my default bag when I go on trips  :Smile:

----------


## Banished

You might like this one for business, it's very classy:
http://www.mobileedge.com/items.asp?...scid=12&pid=92

I also love this one...if you want more color:
http://www.targus.com/us/product_det...p?sku=TLT026US

----------


## pearlie

Mine is black, but I'm into black so it works for me.  The coolest thing about it is that it's like an origami puzzle, with about two dozen pockets and hidden compartments and zippers and velcro - it's a totally over-the-top geek mobile storage unit.  If I ever actually filled it, I'd have to hire a small boy to push from the bottom and help me carry it around.  It was a Christmas pressie from me mum, I've no idea where she got it.  But it's really me - I get all OCD when I travel and have to have all my electro-bits with me.

----------


## HasratUSA

> Just the ugly black default bag


beryl is my girlfriend but who's tux? is it the penguine?

----------


## daynah

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5627669

I found a custom laptop bag maker at etsy.com (which is the geekiest hippy website ever). I think there's also other people who make them on etsy but that's just the first one that came up on a search.

Here's another maker, but for a sleve, not a bag.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5545224

and this one is leather. It's pretty slick looking (but not custom, only for 13.5 laptops):http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5625712

----------


## Pikestaff

> beryl is my girlfriend but who's tux? is it the penguine?


Yup, Tux is the Penguin  :Smile:

----------


## macogw

I have a black Swiss Army bag, but for Xmas my brother got me a pinstriped messenger bag.  I use that if I need to look nice.  It's lacking padding, so I just bought a sleeve to put my laptop in when I use that bag.

Pearlie, that's the one thing I dislike about the messenger bag.  It is very lacking in small pockets.  I told my brother it'd be a bad purse because everything would get mixed up and I couldn't keep everything in nooks and crannies, but then he said it's for my laptop so the "one giant pocket" made sense.  There's a couple smaller pockets.  They're the size for me to carry around Linux Format, 2600, Hackers, and WarGames  :Smile:

----------


## devnulljp

I have a Crumpler - they're great.
http://www.crumpler.com.au/Cart/index.php?catId=5
here's a US link
http://www.crumplerbags.com/Cart/index.php?catId=5

----------


## queen_yoshi

I have the STM Small Evolution. I love it  :Very Happy: 

I even have a review of it on my site clicky

----------


## Pikestaff

> There's a couple smaller pockets.  They're the size for me to carry around Linux Format, 2600, Hackers, and WarGames


Heheh, that's great.  "The pool on the roof has a leak!!"  My boyfriend and I watched that movie as a "date" once.  And we read 2600 on another.  XD

I agree with you about the need for pockets, though... I just like stuff that is straightforward and not really fancy, so I just have a plain black laptop case, but it doesn't have any pockets... and I'd prefer to have a place to keep the power stuff and extra battery and mouse (I hate hate hate the touchpad thing... oops, went Kefka there for a bit).

----------


## slogans7

Mobile Edge specializes in colorful bags fpecifically for women with lots of pockets. They're also partners with Komen and contribute to the Foundation.

----------


## macogw

> Heheh, that's great.  "The pool on the roof has a leak!!"  My boyfriend and I watched that movie as a "date" once.  And we read 2600 on another.  XD
> 
> I agree with you about the need for pockets, though... I just like stuff that is straightforward and not really fancy, so I just have a plain black laptop case, but it doesn't have any pockets... and I'd prefer to have a place to keep the power stuff and extra battery and mouse (I hate hate hate the touchpad thing... oops, went Kefka there for a bit).


Yeah, for our first date, my boyfriend and I watched WarGames.  When we had a NU Ubuntu Team meetup, I didn't know what anyone looked like and held up Linux Format.  Didn't work.  When I found them, I mentioned it, and Brunellus said "well maybe if you were waving around 2600..." and I pulled it out followed by the rest.  That display of h4x0r-media made my poli sci teacher suggest I go into the "international cybercrime" field hehe

----------


## -Phi-

I use a cloth bag my friend quilted me for birthday (with secret pockets!). I especially like that it doesn't look like a laptop bag, so I'm not walking around with a giant "mug me" sign.

- Phi

----------


## nikkiana

Personally, I just have the default black boring bag... I've wanted a girly one, but I just can't seem to find one that fits what I'm looking for.... Most of the girly ones I've found have horribly short handles, and I don't really like carrying something that bulky under my armpit, I'd rather a longer strap and have it down to my hip.

----------


## daynah

Nikkiana, yeah, generally the ones in the stores I hate. I just happened the like the one at Circuit city and I'm starting to dispise it (it's very, very, VERY large). The bag was large with a sleve, and I found that I was always just using the sleve (it only has two pockets). Though I love it, the sleve's connections to the straps are wearing thin and I fear the day when it breaks off and pop goes the laptop.

Thus, I think I'm going to get one of the custom laptops from etsy.com I posted. Since it's custom, I'm sure I can  request the maker to sew some pockets for me for some extra dough if they don't come with any, and I get to pick all of the fabric. Generally, if a sleve has a handle it's either a HANDle or a long strap to have it hang on your hip (where it'll bounce by the way!).

I hope the links people post help you.  :Smile:

----------


## bsmith88

i use a slappa bag it has some black in it but its pretty sweet though, very strong and great storage capacity check it out this is the one i use
http://www.slappa.com/KIKEN-Green-Bl...p-Shoulder-Bag

----------


## SeijiSensei

I'm not a girl (surprise!), but my daughter has a 12" netbook, and we spent a considerable amount of time shopping for an attractive case.  We found this site:

http://estore.work2beauty.com/

It has an enormous variety of netbook cases with some lovely patterns. They're in Taiwan so it will take a couple of weeks to ship.

I don't see any full-sized laptop cases, though, just netbook sleeves.

----------

